# TiVo Roamio 2TB & 2 TiVo Mini's



## chadjmorgan (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey guys,

I am selling my equipment and thought I would post here first to see if anyone is interested.


TiVo Roamio - recently upgraded 2TB hard drive, great condition
TiVo Mini - Lifetime service
TiVo Mini - Lifetime service, IR repeater
All include original boxes and information that came with them, remotes and power cables.

$199 for all of it. May piece it out though. Let me know!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I didn’t see where service is mentioned (at least for the basic Roamio; i.e. Does it have Lifetime/All-in service?).

And the Minis both appear to be the original A92/v1 model (w/ Premiere-style IR-only remotes), correct?


----------



## chadjmorgan (Aug 31, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> I didn't see where service is mentioned (at least for the basic Roamio; i.e. Does it have Lifetime/All-in service?).
> 
> And the Minis both appear to be the original A92/v1 model (w/ Premiere-style IR-only remotes), correct?


Hey! The Roamio I was just paying the monthly $14.99. The Minis are TCDA92000 version


----------

